# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Snails EVERYWHERE!!!



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

Hi.. Well here's something that is begining to bug me.. You see 2 months ago i found a single snail eating away on my alage and i though to my self "cool that should help out in the algae battle!" now 2 months later i have 50 snails raiging from the size of a tiny spec to a small pebble.

My question is.. Should i be conserned? It appears that they are the Non plant eating variety however it would seem that every week i get more and more..









They are doing a rather Great job cleaning all my wisteria.


----------



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

Hi.. Well here's something that is begining to bug me.. You see 2 months ago i found a single snail eating away on my alage and i though to my self "cool that should help out in the algae battle!" now 2 months later i have 50 snails raiging from the size of a tiny spec to a small pebble.

My question is.. Should i be conserned? It appears that they are the Non plant eating variety however it would seem that every week i get more and more..









They are doing a rather Great job cleaning all my wisteria.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you like them? Seems they're doing only good. You could try culling a few every so often to keep the numbers down. 

If you don't like them, or they're doing harm to your plants, get rid of them, otherwise, control their numbers and don't worry!!


----------



## Rach (Nov 26, 2003)

If you know anybody with puffers then they'd welcome the snails I'm sure.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I myself like snails in my tanks, they do a good job cleaning up algae. However you do need to keep them under control or they will take over your tank. You could try some snail eating fish or as mentioned, give them to someone with a puffer or even a aquatic turtle.


----------



## imported_Sue (Jan 31, 2004)

They do more good than harm in moderate numbers. Just hand pick them out or get a snail eating kind of loach. 
If you have something that will eat "meat" in the tank there is always the squishy finger of doom. I have two unknown loaches, the fish store called them checkerboard loaches but didn't guarantee the name true, that will eat a squished snail but won't hunt on their own. Hopefully they will get it. 
Tiger loaches and skunk loaches will eat them on their own. I wanted some population control but didn't want a massacre so I tried the others.


----------



## WetHeadP (May 13, 2004)

HEHE







no no meet eaters in my tank







update. i now have 100 or so I got so many snails now they are even living inside my aquaclear filter









Day of reconing is at hand. for the snails it is amagedon.







sorry but your everywhere..


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I dropped some blanched zucchini slices with plant weights into my tank last night. This AM, one of them had 50+ snails on it. I took the opportunity to cut down on my snail population a bit.

I did add some small Kuhli loaches last week (I love the looks of them...when I see them), but it'll likely be a while before they're big enough to contribute to snail control.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Funny how one mans problem is another ones dream. I wany snails in my 55 gallon. My 20 is loaded withem since my botia modestas went on a suicide rampage about 4 months ago.(poor guys did not like the new setup.) I cannot get a population to survive in my 55 with my 8 skunk botia.


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

What kind of snails are they? I've got a 20 with no botia and pond, ramshorn and MTS in there in huge numbers. The 55 has (or had, not seen in a while) 2 skunk botia which killed all the ramshorn and pond snails, but didn't seem to get all the MTS (though there are certainly less/sqft than in the 20).

I can say the 20 has 1000 snails in it without exagerating, they've never been a problem and killie eggs even survive 3 weeks to hatch no problem.


----------

